# Worlds Congrats



## Xslayer (Feb 10, 2003)

Congrats to our mixed team for the Bronze Medal over Italy. 

Also a huge congrats to Reo Wilde for his win in the Mens Compound, this is his year for sure, you really deserve it Reo. You will make a great World Champion. :darkbeer::thumbs_up


----------



## TeneX (Mar 24, 2003)

How bout our mens recurve!
Two shooters in the top 15. when was the last time that happened? 
congrats to Jay and Crispin, you both shot very well!

Allan


----------



## bigdawg (Feb 26, 2003)

Last time we had two shooters in the top 15, last years worlds. Kevin was 8th?? and dietmar won...lol.

When was the last time we had two recurve shooters in the top 16 is the question!


----------



## ontario moose (Aug 8, 2003)

*wrong section to congratulate REO*



Xslayer said:


> Congrats to our mixed team for the Bronze Medal over Italy.
> 
> Also a huge congrats to Reo Wilde for his win in the Mens Compound, this is his year for sure, you really deserve it Reo. You will make a great World Champion. :darkbeer::thumbs_up


Hey Bruce, you're in the wrong section to offer congrat's to Reo, he'll never see it!

How about congrat's to Ashley too!, is her finish the top finish for any women compound ever

Gilles


----------



## daryl niekamp (Dec 7, 2006)

*Who knows!!!!*



ontario moose said:


> Hey Bruce, you're in the wrong section to offer congrat's to Reo, he'll never see it!
> 
> How about congrat's to Ashley too!, is her finish the top finish for any women compound ever
> 
> Gilles


Who knows!
Maybe Reo likes some of us canadians.....:wink:


----------



## RedDragons!! (Sep 10, 2009)

Congrats on the winners and I wonder if they shoot their bows right out of the box or do they tune them.


----------



## RedDragons!! (Sep 10, 2009)

Funny link I found on the net tonight check it out


----------



## RedDragons!! (Sep 10, 2009)

Sorry


----------



## Pete731 (Aug 9, 2002)

Rofl .... Red dragons!!!!!!

Boom!


----------



## KevinT (May 17, 2005)

Just on the way home from korea now. waiting in the airport for my 13 hour flight to toronto then another 2.5hrs to winnipeg. Do i ever love traveling ukey: What link are you talking about, Are the final match videos up yet on archerytv?? Watching reo's 119 was pretty impressive.


----------



## TeneX (Mar 24, 2003)

ya, i meant 2 recurve shooters in the top 16.


----------

